# Life partner of SA citizen wants to set up own business



## katec1602 (Oct 14, 2011)

I am the fiancee of a South African and I currently have a life partner permit (or a relatives permit as it states on my visa). I want to set my own business up and I have been advised that I must re-apply for my life partner permit and include a business endorsement. 

One agency said that to get the business endorsement that I need to register my company name and provide proof, however another agency said that this isn't necessary so I am a little confused. Do I need to register my company? And must I submit all the same information as I did last time to get the life partner permit?

The Dept of Home Affairs website is of no help as it only details re a business permit which is not what I want.


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

*Would love to find out too *

Hi Kate,
almost in the same situation as yourself: fiancee to a south african, about to apply for the relative's visa (without endorsement as apparently this can only be done while in SA).

I plan to re-apply for the visa once in SA & ask for the business endorsement, but I am also confused onto what you need to provide Home Affairs in that regard.

As a sole trader (sole prop), there is no 'registration' as such - only thing might be to prove that you are registered with the tax office, SARS....but not sure.

Love to know more...


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone had more info on this.

I'm now living in SA, on a life partner permit with a business endorsement, but I'd like to do some extra work on the side as a sole trader. 

Can I just do that right now on this visa/permit, or do I need to re-apply for another permit? Alternatively, do I need to register with another body?

I have the feeling that I should be good to invoice people now, and all income gets reported into my 'overall' income..but obviously I don't want to make any mistakes.

Thanks.


----------



## ExpatWife2013 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi,
Just been reading your posts, did you manage to get the business endorsements, my husband and i came from England and his employer arranged a spousal visa for me, i however want to set up my own business and would like to know more about this business endorsement...
Any help would be appreciated...


----------

